# Ottawa/Magee deer hunt



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was drawn for the Ottawa/Magee archery deer hunt for Oct 2-6. Was wondering if any has ever hunted it. Worth my time or not. Thanks.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It's a good hunt. Actually one of the better draw hunts. They give you 4-5 days to hunt it. Find mast crops and set up shop.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You are a lucky one, I sent in two deer gun hunts and got my e mail today . No hunts for me.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I got drawn for the gun hunt at Ottawa/Magee November 30th hunt. Never hunted it but am looking forward to it as I live not far away.

Also Flathead76 I believe you advised me last year on my Plum Brook hunt. Sorry I never responded back to you but we never saw a deer. However we did see plenty in the grass fields adjacent to our sector which was a no hunt zone. Our sector was just as you described too, but the deer were not in it that day.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

island troller said:


> I got drawn for the gun hunt at Ottawa/Magee November 30th hunt. Never hunted it but am looking forward to it as I live not far away.
> 
> Also Flathead76 I believe you advised me last year on my Plum Brook hunt. Sorry I never responded back to you but we never saw a deer. However we did see plenty in the grass fields adjacent to our sector which was a no hunt zone. Our sector was just as you described too, but the deer were not in it that day.


For the gun hunt I would suggest getting a four foot step ladder and a rachet strap clamp. Find an area with a few good runs in heavy Marsh grass. Then find any half ass tree that you can strap your ladder to. Good trees are at a premium there. You only have one day so wasting a bunch of time setting up a stand will not do you much good.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been putting in for these hunts over 10 years and this is the first time I was ever drawn. How does Magee work? Are you assigned sectors? It says I have to be there Monday morning to sign in and I have from Oct 2-6 to hunt. I would assume that with different sectors they will have someone in each sector but I would have my section to myself.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> I have been putting in for these hunts over 10 years and this is the first time I was ever drawn. How does Magee work? Are you assigned sectors? It says I have to be there Monday morning to sign in and I have from Oct 2-6 to hunt. I would assume that with different sectors they will have someone in each sector but I would have my section to myself.


They change the section numbers every year there. It's not the exact same numbers every year like plumbrook. They do this so hunters do not prescout. Which makes zero sense because for the gun hunts they have a scouting day before your hunt. I think the real reason is because depending on projects in the marsh they change the zones. For the bowhunts the areas are around 200 acres each. And yes you will have that section to yourself. When I bowhunted it 40 percent of the hunters drawn did not show.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

*this was a very memorable hut with my son, he was 12 and the memories will last a life time. We had a day to set stands and three days to hunt, filled our tags! Saw one good buck no shot. *


----------

